# Frage bzgl. Steckerleiste Brennenstuhl / Aldi



## ffmgls (9. Januar 2012)

Hi,

ich habe eben den Steckerleisten-Thread weiter unten gesehen und möchte  doch auch diesbezgl. ein paar Fragen an unsere Elektriker hier loswerden  

Folgendes:


Ich habe einen PC, der nicht allzuviel Strom verbraucht (AMD Llano) und  nicht allzuviele Peripheriegeräte (3 externe HDD, 1 x Drucker, 1 x  Tischlampe etc). Also alles im normalen Rahmen.

Jetzt wollte ich auch mal auf Qualität setzen und habe folgendes Brennenstuhl Produkt gekauft:

Brennenstuhl Premium ALU Line schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Wirkt sehr robust - sehr vertrauenserweckend wie ich finde und Brennenstuhl hat ja einen sehr guten Ruf.

Meine Eltern haben mir vom Aldi letztens auch nochmal ne Steckdosenleiste mitgebracht, mit Master Slave Funktion und 3 Jahren Garantie.

Normalerweise erübrigt sich ja die Frage, welche der beiden ich jetzt für meinen PC nehmen soll - allerdings ist es der Überspannungsschutz, der mich nachdenken lässt ... ist diese Funktion so sinnvoll, dass ich die Aldi Leiste und nicht die Brennenstuhl nehmen sollte? Oder kann man den Übersp-Schutz im Grunde vernachlässigen? Können denn Aldi Steckerleisten  etwas taugen? 

Bild von der Aldi Leiste hänge ich mal dran.

Danke




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2012)

Warum sollte Aldi nix taugen? Habe selber ein paar davon sowie von Brennenstuhl und einen alten Edelanbieter. Bei mir hatte es geholfen als mein Netzteil hoch ging, so bleiben Monitor, Soundsystem usw vor Schaden bewahrt


----------



## ffmgls (9. Januar 2012)

Danke Doc  Dann werde ich den Pc als Master an die Aldi Leiste anschließen, sowie den TFT als Slave etc.

Für die Peripheriegeräte werde ich dann die Brennenstuhl nutzen.

Ich weiss auch nicht, weshalb man (ich) gelegentlich in das Aldi "Klischee" zurückfällt - meistens sind die technischen Sachen dort ja ganz ok. 

Also, passt !


----------

